
Show HN: Writer.so – You are happy every day by writing - rafalgawlik
https://www.writer.so/
======
fiatjaf
So this is only for people with depression? Not a single word for people who
don't think they're depressed but still want to write? Why is it better than
any other text editor?

~~~
rafalgawlik
"Why is it better than any other text editor?" writer.so offer special
questions and subjects which can help a user better describe the thought.
These questions focus on emotion, mental health, and living things. It's like
a journal to help better understand emotions.

------
maps7
I need to be able to try it before signing up.

~~~
rafalgawlik
Ok. I will think about it. ;)

------
rafalgawlik
Any expression? pls, feedback! :)

------
cvaidya1986
Nice!

